# "Tree of Woe"



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

This is what your text looks like...
{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 ArialMT;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red68\green68 \blue68;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs26 \cf2 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \

I have seen mini Pellia used for leaves on trees in tanks before.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Raymond S. said:


> This is what your text looks like...
> {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
> {\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 ArialMT;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red68\green68 \blue68;}
> ...



Thanks Raymond, finally loaded the pic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I think I remember someone posting a few pics of hc attached to the bonsai tree


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> I think I remember someone posting a few pics of hc attached to the bonsai tree



Thanks lamiskool. That's interesting, my experience w/HC is its root system is so shallow that I wouldn't think it could anchor securely enough. Has anybody used rhizome type plants like Anubias or Bucephalandra for the canopy? :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Received the DW piece today. Immediately started prepping DW by boiling for 60 min 2X. Will place the DW in an outdoor tank for 2-3 more days to continued tannin leaching & water logging.
Decided to superglue rhizomes of a small leafed Buce sp on the canopy to complete the look. 
I'm hoping this hardscape piece will be ready to showcase in a planted tank contest this spring. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Cant wait to see this. I have seen pics of such a amazing piece setup but never seen the process unfold. Well, online but still I think it will be amazing to watch. Hope you keep plenty of pics along the way.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Just purchased some B. micrantha for the canopy. Should look killer when the buce fills in. Will post some before pics just to document.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

BeastMaster said:


> Just purchased some B. micrantha for the canopy. Should look killer when the buce fills in.
> Completed double 1 hour boils. Being a home brewer, they were "rolling" boils. haha Now sitting in a tub of clear water for further tannin leaching. The piece is now water logged. Happy New Year everybody! :bounce:
> 
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm guessing you've seen this already but Ericj has something similar that looks very beautiful in his buce tank thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=735465&highlight= [edit: just noticed you posted in this thread! You're well on your way!]

I've heard of people using Monte Carlo with success but I've never tried it myself. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Morbo said:


> I'm guessing you've seen this already but Ericj has something similar that looks very beautiful in his buce tank thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=735465&highlight= [edit: just noticed you posted in this thread! You're well on your way!]
> 
> I've heard of people using Monte Carlo with success but I've never tried it myself. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out!



Good to hear from you & Happy New Year! I think subconsciously I got the idea from Ericj. haha I thought about using a carpeting plant but wanted something that would be more secure. Rhizome plants put down really strong bonding root systems as compared to HC and probably MC. I think the small leafed buces will give the Bonsai DW a more struggling survivor look. We'll see. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Check out Ericj he has one where he attached a mini type of bucephalandra. I've also seen on youtube, someone from the UK, use a red stem plant. I think it was Ludwigia sp. red.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> Check out Ericj he has one where he attached a mini type of bucephalandra. I've also seen on youtube, someone from the UK, use a red stem plant. I think it was Ludwigia sp. red.



Hey Tyrone, I saw Ericj's post w/bonsai DW. He's used a larger leafed buce (I think it's pygmea). The micrantha is much smaller leafed & grows in tight bunches. Red colored leaves would be interesting, like a perpetual fall. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Henceforth: the "Tree of Woe". :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Hahaha "tree of woe" is a hilarious name


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

klibs said:


> Hahaha "tree of woe" is a hilarious name


Thanks & Happy New Year! :bounce:


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Be really careful with the piece now that you boiled it....ime it will fall apart at the joints. I think the hot water breaks down the filler material.



BeastMaster said:


> Received the DW piece today. Immediately started prepping DW by boiling for 60 min 2X. Will place the DW in an outdoor tank for 2-3 more days to continued tannin leaching & water logging.
> Decided to superglue rhizomes of a small leafed Buce sp on the canopy to complete the look.
> I'm hoping this hardscape piece will be ready to showcase in a planted tank contest this spring. :bounce:
> 
> ...


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

mot said:


> Be really careful with the piece now that you boiled it....ime it will fall apart at the joints. I think the hot water breaks down the filler material.



Thanks for the heads up. Haven't noticed any separating yet. Did notice some small leaves floating around in the water after the boils. Anybody else experience joint failure after boiling their bonsai trees? : bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I didnt, ive had mine now for almost a year now as I think I was one of the first two who bought it when the guys posted on here and the tree is still holding up!


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> I didnt, ive had mine now for almost a year now as I think I was one of the first two who bought it when the guys posted on here and the tree is still holding up!



When I did my rolling boils, they were "rolling" boils. The DW piece was spinning in the kettle. The DW stayed in the middle. The canopy sections held up really well with only some very small leaves released during the agitation. Doing cold water soaks till I receive the Buces. After super gluing the rhizomes, will place into a flooded tank for acclimation & grow out. 
The color contrasts between the wood types are very pronounced on my piece but hopefully over time a light coat of algae will help to blend the light/dark boundaries.
Even without any vegetation it looks so cool. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Received the Buce micrantha yesterday and immediately divided up rhizomes for attachment. Super glued 50 individual plantlets onto the canopy branches. Placed the DW piece in my "Kahawai" tank for grow out. 















The unused rhizomes were super glued to the stones the Buce clumps were shipped with and placed in my "Farm" tank for future plant grow.
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Ha, you need a little Conan figure to go with the Tree of Woe.

David


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

DBridges said:


> Ha, you need a little Conan figure to go with the Tree of Woe.
> 
> David


Thanks David, you just named the Buce kedagang on the flat seiryu stone. "Konan the Kedagang" haha. :bounce:


----------



## stan71 (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks good man keep us updated


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

stan71 said:


> Looks good man keep us updated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



Mahalo Stan! Can't wait for the micrantha to fill in. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

You made a good plant choice. Most others would grow in quickly and cover all those cool looking gnarled tips.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

It really looks good in that tank.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Hyzer said:


> You made a good plant choice. Most others would grow in quickly and cover all those cool looking gnarled tips.


Thanks, didn't want hide that feature of the DW. The micrantha grows in clumps so when it it grows out, the gnarled tips of the "bone" driftwood canopy should still be visible. 
BTW, the micrantha is now a described species. :bounce:
http://www.aroid.org/gallery/wong/S...ldenowia 44, 415–421] - Wong & Boyce 2104.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Update pic








The micrantha is sending down roots. The dangling roots are reminiscent of aerial roots that banyan trees send out. 
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bishop61 (Oct 18, 2014)

That's really impressive... nice job :icon_smil


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

This will be awesome to see. I've subscribed, keep updating please.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Bishop61 said:


> That's really impressive... nice job :icon_smil


Thanks Bishop, I was hoping to use this hardscape piece in another tank for a planted tank contest but, it's too tall. Oh well.



fishophile said:


> This will be awesome to see. I've subscribed, keep updating please.


I'll try to update monthly. B. micrantha I'm told is a very slow grower so, going to be a long development. Thanks for subscribing.
:bounce:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

